# I have a bone in my leg



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This getting older malarky isn't for me at all.

Do others get random pains which last a few minutes then disappear for weeks or months, I get them in my joints, even in the middle of a bone.

Ear and nose hair, think I'll transplant those to a more suitable area, anyone figured out what the hell I'm being prepared for yet?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yup, get it all the time.
Out walking the dog for a couple of miles, half way and I suddenly get a crippling pain in one leg, few minutes later right as rain.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I often wake up with a boner - is that the same?? :wink2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Only in your leg? I have these all over.

My fingers, knees, hips, ankles, feet, back, neck, you have all this to come. These problems are all associated with playing rugby, I gave up at 42 and took up tiddlywinks, hence the sore fingers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yep, those are just tasters of what is to come. Or maybe it is only us rugger players that suffer the most, the footballing pansies only get muscle strains.


cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> I often wake up with a boner - is that the same?? :wink2:


Ah! I remember those days.>

tony


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Ah! I remember those days.>
> 
> tony


I said often - sadly no longer always! >


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome to old age, Kev!

One unfortunate side effect of most chemotherapy is enhanced joint pain, and longer-term it doesn't go away quickly when you finish chemo. I've had it for 9 months now, and only just starting to ease up, I finished chemo on the 22nd August.

I've got Co Codamol 30/500 painkillers, but they wear off pretty quickly, so have to put up with it. What I don't want to do is get into a drug dependency situation.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

fatbuddha said:


> I often wake up with a boner - is that the same?? :wink2:


Be thankful for small (or big) mercies!

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> I often wake up with a boner - is that the same?? :wink2:


Yeah but does it only last a couple of minutes then disappear for months like Kevs?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> I often wake up with a boner - is that the same?? :wink2:


That's the exception to the (old age) rule!:surprise:


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes I am another one who has suffered a lot from rugby related injuries. However, a lot of my back aches that I put up with for years turned out to be gall stones! It got so bad one day that in my creased -up state half lying on the bathroom floor I suggested that my wife should call an ambulance. After all the scans etc it was found that my gall bladder was overflowing and I also had one stuck in the bile duct. The removal of my gall bladder with keyhole surgery alleviated all of that pain.

Of course, I know that I have degenerated discs in my lower back after 40 years in the front row and I also get some problems with my shoulders (rotator cuffs) but I do follow an exercise regime most days which helps to keep me a bit supple! I am glad that I didn't have the operation that was suggested when in my 30's to fuse some of my vertebrae together. Who knows what joy that would have been bringing now!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yeah but does it only last a couple of minutes then disappear for months like Kevs?


:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Harrers said:


> Yes I am another one who has suffered a lot from rugby related injuries. However, a lot of my back aches that I put up with for years turned out to be gall stones! It got so bad one day that in my creased -up state half lying on the bathroom floor I suggested that my wife should call an ambulance. After all the scans etc it was found that my gall bladder was overflowing and I also had one stuck in the bile duct. The removal of my gall bladder with keyhole surgery alleviated all of that pain.
> 
> *Of course, I know that I have degenerated discs in my lower back after 40 years in the front row and I also get some problems with my shoulders (rotator cuffs) but I do follow an exercise regime most days which helps to keep me a bit supple!* I am glad that I didn't have the operation that was suggested when in my 30's to fuse some of my vertebrae together. Who knows what joy that would have been bringing now!


I'll join you there after 30 years in the front row. My discs are OK (as far as I know) but generally I suffer lower back pain and loss of flexibility. My shoulders no longer want to play ball on bench presses or press ups and I can hear them graunching away, and my right rotator cuff just gives me grief (that problem is the result of a skiing accident). But I have kept myself fit with swimming, cycling and running (triathlon has been a big thing for me in the last 14 years) and long may that continue - although I now have grade 2 arthritis in my left knee, so I'm not sure how much more road pounding that will take. It's Ok at the mo (ran 5 miles this morning) so fingers crossed!

I think as we get older then remaining as fit as possible should become a standard and ward off other ailments. It also means you can enjoy the beer without guilt! :laugh:

and as long as the boner keep appearing I'll be happy!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've never played rugby or football
But my bones ache , 24/7

Have never woken with a boner:grin2:

But wake constantly with cramp in my legs and feet 

My knees hips and ankles are as flexible as stone

But as my physiotherapist says

You've gone beyond painkillers , you need drugs to slow the progress of the disease 

Pity my GP didn't recognise that 2 years ago

Perhaps they need to listen more and pass things over to the experts, but as one told me, maybe your pain is in your mind ?

I told him if it is can you order me a wheelchair 

Because my mind is telling everything below my waist it's painful, stiff and ain't working anymore 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, no aches and or pains in bones............................. yet.!
But my wife did so she had it removed last month............... Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well my feet are pristine 

To look at 

Every bone in its right place

But they hurt like hell from ankles to toes

Cramp into claws 

And after a short while i struggle with uneven pavements 

Even the edge of rugs indoors

Im done for

Done for I say

Sandra


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well I've never played in the front row... played to the front row (and all the others) many times  . 
I was a competitive runner until my late 40's until knee started playing up a bit. Stick to cycling these days and have racked up nearly 6000 miles this year. These activities - along with my pretty physical day job (dry stone waller) would make one think I should be racked with 'old age' aches and pains as per Kev.
Alas, I have to report I'm feeling just fine and dandy... although I got a twinge in my pinky (finger not boner) the other day.... On the whole I don't feel much different now than years ago.

And, just to add to Kevs misery - I'm here for free!!!

Steve.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tubby

You are not special, just lucky 

I walked the fells, climbed every mountain 

Until my late fifties

Not a chance now, I can scarcely walk around a supermarket 

Potter around the house, just keep moving, slowly , in pain most of the time

But look after 2 grandkids who live here

I get up at 5 Ish 

To make sandwiches , breakfasts and see them off

To school, university

And start the washing etc

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Aldra,if you stopped doing all those things then it would get worse and you would seize up, so try and keep going love.

cabby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I, too, have suffered various pains in back, legs and feet. Lately have had neck and shoulder pain. Also a curious one around the right eye socket and a tingling, sore tongue!


Turns out that all of these related to problems in the spine. I had an MRI which revealed just mild arthritis in the hip and lower spine. These are not the cause of all my other pains. They are caused by nerves in the spinal cord becoming impinged. Yes, even the eye socket and tongue pain!


Do go along and get assessed by a qualified Physiotherapist (not chiropractor or other alternatives).


We are working on freeing up the spine. She is giving me acupuncture to help with the pain (amazing). She has recommended various exercises which must be done or you are completely wasting your money and her time. 
She has also recommended Clinical Pilates. These classes are run by physiotherapists rather than eastern meditation gurus. The clinic I attend insists on you having an assessment first and then you are given an exercise regime tailored to your needs. Each week this will be tweaked to suit your progress, or lack of it. They have equipment to help with some exercises.


It took several sessions of physio for the major, sleep preventing, leg and foot pain to go. I feel so much better for that. We are still working on the neck and shoulder pain. Necks need gentle care.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> *
> Do go along and get assessed by a qualified Physiotherapist (not chiropractor or other alternatives).
> *
> 
> ...


I too endorse the phsiotherapist route and have always gone to them rather than alternatives. Recently, for back pain, I was referred by our Doctor to a physiotherapist who specialises in spinal problems at a clinic which does rehabilition, much involving sport, for serious spinal problems - many patients in wheelchairs and many young. Excellent place and well eqipped, and here in Polland it only cost equivalent of £18 for a one hour session.

He gave me excercises to do twice a day - you cannot just rely on weekly sessions with the physio.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Half the price of my physio then Geoff 


Totally agree about the twice daily exercises. Was discussing this with physio and she has one patient that refuses to do them. This patient prefers to pay out for weekly sessions! Physio says it is soul destroying because she gets no job satisfaction from her patient keep returning with the same problems.


I think that, long term, Clinical Pilates is the way forward.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> *Half the price of my physio then Geoff *
> 
> Totally agree about the twice daily exercises. Was discussing this with physio and she has one patient that refuses to do them. This patient prefers to pay out for weekly sessions! Physio says it is soul destroying because she gets no job satisfaction from her patient keep returning with the same problems.
> 
> I think that, long term, Clinical Pilates is the way forward.


Yes it is excellent and they have not only got treatment rooms but a well-equipped gym with specialist equipment for paraplegics - certainly no back-street operation. Our Doctor has just built a new medical centre with 6 Doctors' consulting rooms, physio, blood, x-ray and a Pharmacy, and they are also doing clinical research on new drugs. I used to drive for the NHS taking Patients' notes around about 200 surgeries in S. London/Surrey/Hampshire - only a few were similar but many of the places were 'hovels' compared to this.

Also just been for haircut - also in a well-run place and an excellent cut - £4 plus tip. The Poles offer good value for money, partly helped by the low-cost of premises here, but also lower wages and expectations, even though the tax-free personal allowance is only about £1,000

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

HUSH, or you will entice barryd and his guitaaaaar along there.Is the cheese and beer any good, so no if you want peace and quiet.:wink2::wink2:

cabby

Oh yes and on topic, the Physio are great at putting you right, I used to spend time with other ways but came to my senses in the end.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have Groupon voucher for a Chiropractor I need to get used soon.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

put it in a Christmas card to someone you do not particularly like Kev.>>


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> put it in a Christmas card to someone you do not particularly like Kev.>>
> 
> cabby


No worries, PM me your address then > >

Just kidding


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> HUSH, or you will entice barryd and his guitaaaaar along there.Is the cheese and beer any good, so no if you want peace and quiet.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby
> 
> Oh yes and on topic, the Physio are great at putting you right, I used to spend time with other ways but came to my senses in the end.:wink2:


Barry and Michelle already have had a standing invitation to visit, but we did not include the guitar - nor the Marshall amplifier:surprise:

I think we could sort him out with some satisfactory strong beers. Polish cheese is a bit like Duch cheese - rubbery - but not as good, however about a mile away is a supermarket which I put above Waitrose, and which has an excellent international cheese counter - I have not counted, but am guessing they carry 100 cheeses from all countries in Europe.

And he likes Basia's cooking, so we expect him/them sometime.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great! That's Christmas and new year sorted then. Send a plane. I'm not eating any of that bloody Carp they serve up instead of Turkey though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well if all else fails

You are both welcome here

For the first time in years we have a quiet Christmas dinner, which I love

The grandkids are fuming, but it's not our turn

Our eldest is doing the dinner alone , their kids are getting a bit older

Only four of us , we've been invited to join each family member for their Christmas 

But would rather not

Christmas tea is available here and will be easier given the low dinner numbers

And of course the big family party on Monday 

And if I'm honest I'm relieved

Tomorrow I've got 14 for the Friday meal

A full day of cooking , an evening of debate, teasing and laughter

Sometimes disagreements 

Gosh I'm getting old

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Enjoy it all aldra while you can love, sometimes it gets too quiet when they are not all around you. Plus I found it fun to delegate jobs to the kids, surprising how quickly they find how long each job takes and when they realise that you normally do it on your own, they will wonder how you did it and respect grows even stronger, plus their love will never dwindle.

Thats my sentimental bit done for this year now.

cabby

Humbug etc.

Did I really post this, what was in my cup of tea.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby it's just the truth

We are so lucky ( I think) 

The grandkids who don't live here !!

Drop in for bacon butties , heartfelt talks that pass me by , I haven't a clue what they are going on about 

Shoes etc that cost a hundred pounds,look grandma what do you think???

I THINK ***********

I need to give you less for Christmas !!!

But they keep dropping in

Prob just to be fed

But just maybe because they can

And all to soon they won't be able to

But I hope they will always remember

Their gran and grandad 

Who loved them to bits 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we had such a lovely night 

The three original grandkids here,the oldest three, and they are so funny

Added our youngest son who's great on one liners 

His daughter is constantly in Detention at school

Only 15 mins a time

She is adopted, an alcohol damaged baby, she's fantastic 

He was saying to her given her record at school this year he's not sure Father Christmas will be coming

It's Ok our daughter said to her "if you are really sorry it will be Ok"

Hang on said our son 

She doesn't attend a Catholic school 

Really tickled me 

As it did when our grand daughter told him you insulted my Grandad, you said he was senile

That's ok he said

He's already forgotten it 

This is one mad family

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Talking about pains, on Friday I felt a twinge in my right knee, Saturday, beginning to feel painful, Sunday went for a walk around St Albans Christmas market (don't bother it is pretty rubbish) and was in a lot of pain walking on uneven ground.
Today I am walking like Herr Flick, I can sit down very slowly (crap when you want to go to the loo in a hurry) and standing is as equally painful, still at least it gets me out of going up in the loft tomorrow for the Christmas decs. 
Is this what old age is to look forward to?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Neat move, I will have to try that Barry.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Neat move, I will have to try that Barry.
> 
> Ray.


I would rather not Ray but then again every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> Talking about pains, on Friday I felt a twinge in my right knee, Saturday, beginning to feel painful, Sunday went for a walk around St Albans Christmas market (don't bother it is pretty rubbish) and was in a lot of pain walking on uneven ground.
> Today I am walking like Herr Flick, I can sit down very slowly (crap when you want to go to the loo in a hurry) and standing is as equally painful, still at least it gets me out of going up in the loft tomorrow for the Christmas decs.
> Is this what old age is to look forward to?


If it continues

Demand your docter refers you to a specialist

I went for two years 
In real pain

Finally Referred

Diagnosed

And as my physiotherapist said

You've gone beyond painkillers , we now need to halt the progression of the disease

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sad day for me, I called a couple of old friends to wish them a Happy Xmas and have a chat. I hadn't been in touch for a couple of years due to the medical problems I had, so was looking forward to getting back in touch.

The first one is now 87, has been confined to his home for two years and his condition is getting worse. His wife has to have help with him now, but he was still OK to talk to and no problems with memory. 

The other one is my old boss who I worked for/with in the 1970's, but with his age (92) and Alzheimer's he was likely not going to remember me, so I asked his wife what she thought, and she confirmed my worst fears. I said I wouldn't speak with him then, which hurt a bit, but I'd rather remember him as he was than as he is now.

Both lovely guys with devoted wives, very sad to see them this way.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly Peter it's all too common now.
We are up to widow No. 27 since year 2000 of close family and friends.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Sadly Peter it's all too common now.
> We are up to widow No. 27 since year 2000 of close family and friends.
> 
> Ray.


I'm a bit concerned about counting you as a friend :grin2:

I think I may need to " think it out again" :kiss:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Sad day for me, I called a couple of old friends to wish them a Happy Xmas and have a chat. I hadn't been in touch for a couple of years due to the medical problems I had, so was looking forward to getting back in touch.
> 
> The first one is now 87, has been confined to his home for two years and his condition is getting worse. His wife has to have help with him now, but he was still OK to talk to and no problems with memory.
> 
> ...


There but for the grace of god Peter, I had a terrible memory even as a child, it ain't got better, plus a short attention span doesn't help, I have no idea what the future holds, as none of us do, enjoy what you have sooner rather than later or it may be gone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> I'm a bit concerned about counting you as a friend :grin2:
> I think I may need to " think it out again" :kiss:
> Sandra


Your allright if yer quick Sandra. Had my quota for 2016.

Hurggssss Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Your allright if yer quick Sandra. Had my quota for 2016.
> 
> Hurggssss Ray.


I'm thinking my lovely one

Thinking

Go on you're worth it

Maybe possibally ????

Although Prue is lovely

So you are my friend

For the time being>

It's time limited though

Till 2017 maybe:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Sandra. Back mid March, your welcome anytime.

Ray.xx


----------

